# My Tommy Has The Awesome Home!!



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So yep, my Tommy is the talk of the town. Gosh, he's a good boy. 

He's had several folks interested, but no apps completed, which gets on my nerves, but it is, what it is.

In any case, there's a gal, with MUCH interest in my precious Tommy. Yep, with his deformed back legs, and all.

Here's Tommy's original post: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=49402&hl=

I love this boy with all my heart. So what do you say, Edie? Am I approved? I want Tommy. Yep, I do want to adopt him.

I am soooo excited about this. Although LBB is not taking to him, as he did to Henry, they are still "buds", and hang out together.

Edie, I adore Tommy, and will take care of him, thru thick, or thin.

And yep, LBB is still an ass ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Fantastic Deb!! Tommy couldn't do any better that's for sure. Please let us know as soon as you hear from Edie on the approval. You are a lucky boy Tommy my dear.
Now Deb, I must ask you to stop calling LBB names. You cut his hair off, his beautiful hair. Now isn't that enough?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I knew it was you, the best Mommy in the world. Crisse said you can use her as a reference, Deb. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

AWWW, I KNEW you were going to do this, Deb! He'll fit right in to Casa Del Caca! :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is so awesome!!! I love that you are going to take him Deb!!! You go Tommy~~~You and LBB forever!!!! :smootch:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Yea for Tommy!! He was lucky to end up there to be fostered but I think that little guy just won the lottery!! :yahoo: No more worries for him. :two thumbs up: This is great news. 
Congratulations Tommy & Deb!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is just awesome!!! Tommy is one lucky little boy! Deb, You Rock! 

PS: I think you should change your last name to "You Rock"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You're a good heart, Deb! Cosy will vouch for you and little Tommy! (not that she has much clout...hahaha)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! Congrats Tommy! :chili: 
You have just hit the Maltese jackpot! Loved and looked after by Deb and all those Malt pals to chum with!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome home Tommy! :two thumbs up:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Tommy is a very lucky little boy.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Tommy is beyond lucky!! (you are too I think!). Hopefully Edie will approve your application asap!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats Tommy!! your such a lucky boy


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well, FINALLY !!!!! I knew this was coming, cause everytime I mention we might have a home for him you tell me he's not going no place unless its perfect. LOL I am SO HAPPY about this Deb. Tommy and LBB were meant for each other and I knew it from the start. LOL See Me doing the Happy Dance. Love Ya Deb. Hugs,Edie


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh he looks so precious! I am glad you are helping him, poor dear.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Congrats to Tommy, and God bless you, Deb, you are an angel. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: Tommy has a new mommy :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance: :hugging: :hugging:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so happy for you and for Tommy, :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: he is such a wonderful and sweet looking little guy, :wub: and I know that you just couldn't help but fall in love with him. Congratulations to Tommy and his new Mommy and welcome to your furever home. I know that you will both give each other all the love you can share :ThankYou: for being there for him.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb, Congatulations to you and Tommy, a match made in heaven. Be sure to tell LBB, this little bro is here to stay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:celebrate - fireworks: :dothewave: Go Tommy, go Tommy, go Mommy, go Mommy!! Doing the "I've got a forever home" song and dance for sweet Tommy. :chili: :chili: I'm so happy for the two of you. I remember seeing your OP and looking at him from the front and thinking what a looker, then having tears in my eyes when I saw his legs. But Deb, all you ever saw was his heart and obviously he won yours. Congratulations and hugs for all you do. :hugging:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

YIPEEEEE!!!! Edie approved me!!! arty: 

Welcome home little man. We are family ~ :wub: 

Thank you everyone. I sure love this little fella.

Thanks Edie. Yep, you were right all along. It was meant to be, so it is.

As Captain Picard would say, "Make it so".

Now live long, and prosper wee little Tommy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So I take it you passed the home inspection? :smheat: that's great!!!

.....and who bought those lucky lottery tickets for little Tommy? I want them to buy some for me too!!!! :two thumbs up:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 22 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889023


> *So I take it you passed the home inspection?* :smheat: that's great!!![/B]



LOL ~ Surprisingly, I passed with flying colors. Go figure.

Edie had LBB do the home visit. He reported back that
he couldn't see a problem. Thank God, as the house was a mess ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
I guess it didn't smell though ~ :smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

YAY! Deb you are a great mommy!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

That's wonderful! And a heartfelt thanks to LBB for approving!  :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 22 2010, 03:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889027


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 22 2010, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889023





> *So I take it you passed the home inspection?* :smheat: that's great!!![/B]



LOL ~ Surprisingly, I passed with flying colors. Go figure.

Edie had LBB do the home visit. He reported back that
he couldn't see a problem. Thank God, as the house was a mess ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
I guess it didn't smell though ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

ROFL :biggrin: 
Congrats to lucky Tommy!!! :cheer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hooray!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Tommy what a LUCKY boy you are!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...Tommy couldn't have found a better home and a better mommy! Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, I love a happy ending.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations! I won't even comment about his hair. :behindsofa:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 23 2010, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889568


> Congratulations! I won't even comment about his hair. :behindsofa:[/B]


I'll get a pic tomorrow. You'll die. Yep, he's bald ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
So are Jops, Frankie, and LBB ~ LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 23 2010, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889598


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 23 2010, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889568





> Congratulations! I won't even comment about his hair. :behindsofa:[/B]


I'll get a pic tomorrow. You'll die. Yep, he's bald ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
So are Jops, Frankie, and LBB ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think you should dye them blue, Deb. You could have your own version of Blue Man Group.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM-mfEMssy8


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 23 2010, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889598


> QUOTE (Deborah @ Feb 23 2010, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=889568





> Congratulations! I won't even comment about his hair. :behindsofa:[/B]


I'll get a pic tomorrow. You'll die. Yep, he's bald ~ :HistericalSmiley: 
So are Jops, Frankie, and LBB ~ LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


You need to add the boy to your list before he is really yours.. hair or not...LBB said so


----------

